# Begriffe MBean JMX-Bean?



## achtim (7. Apr 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wofür die folgenden Begriffe stehen?
1. MBean
2. JMX-Bean

Und wo liegen die Unterschiede zu Session Bean, Entity Bean, Message Driven Bean.. (diese sind mir schon geläufig)?!


Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Apr 2005)

- haben erst mal NICHTS mit EJBs zu tun

- MBean ist eine besondere sorte von JMXBean

-> bei JMX gehts "vereinfacht" gesagt darum, dass man Java-Objekt-Instanzen "auf einem Server liegen hat" und diese "von aussen" überwachen und beeinflussen kann

JMX = Java Managment Extensions "for management and monitoring"

man kann MBeans "deployen", "entfernen", Eigenschaften abfragen usw. => es bietet sich natürlich an, dass ein Hersteller eines J2EE Application Servers seine EJBs als MBeans zugänglich macht [weil dann über die Standardisierte Client API Fremdtools den Status des Servers überwachen könnnen...]

es gibt wie bei EJBs eine API, die von verschiedenen Herstellern implementiert werden kann (typisch: der JBOSS Spine)


----------



## achtim (7. Apr 2005)

Hi Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

aha habe gerade ein zeitchen darüber nachgedacht und mir ist es auch schon klarer geworden! ich habe hier eine MBean die als Service im JBoss läuft. ich bin nun auf meine frage gekommen, da methoden des service über eine applikation und nicht manuell über die jmx-console aufgerufen werden sollen. 

kannst du vielleicht noch einen weiteren link zu diesem thema empfehlen  ??



> MBean ist eine besondere sorte von JMXBean


was gibt es noch für "sorten" von JMXBeans?


----------

